# Rabbit Teeth. Any experiences?



## TheBrokeHorse (6 November 2017)

Hello  

I have a rabbit who will be two years next year. He is just a black bunny. He was found at my mums work last year around June and we were voted to take him.

In June this year he spent a week in hospital due to his teeth growing into his tongue. This has happened three times already. The next time it happen he is to go to a specialist where he wither has the teeth pulled or must be euthanized.

Has anyone had any experiences with rabbits like this? I have had many rabbits before and non ever had gotten a problem like this... didn't even know it happens.

Any one willing to share their story? 
I would be really grateful for it  

TIA


----------



## stencilface (6 November 2017)

I had this with 2 of mine as a teenager, both dwarf lops, what breed is the rabbit? Sometimes the amount of inbreeding causes awful things. I think mine had the teeth growing upwards into her eyes. I'll be honest I had mine pts.


----------



## webble (6 November 2017)

My mum had a rabbit who had his teeth removed for this reason and he got along fine, he had to have any veg cut up small but other than did well and lived to old age


----------



## essex_rider (6 November 2017)

I had a Netherland dwarf who had his front teeth removed after a couple of years of us clipping them (yuck!).
He was fine, lived a relatively long and happy life. We fed him soaked pellet food, grated carrot and apple and various other mushy or grated food.


----------



## TheBrokeHorse (7 November 2017)

stencilface said:



			I had this with 2 of mine as a teenager, both dwarf lops, what breed is the rabbit? Sometimes the amount of inbreeding causes awful things. I think mine had the teeth growing upwards into her eyes. I'll be honest I had mine pts.
		
Click to expand...

He was running around my moms work for a couple of days till security got him and then it was voted he'd be given to her. So we are not sure of the breed but possibly just a normal dwarf rabbit.


----------



## catxx (7 November 2017)

Is it front teeth or back teeth? Has he had a head x-ray? 

Molar spurs are common in buns if they're not quite on the right diet or they have a misaligned jaw. A misaligned jaw will also cause the front teeth to go squiffy. It's an "easier" operation (easier but still pretty hardcore) to remove the front teeth. Molar extraction is a big job only a few vets in the country will attempt. And that would be restricted to buns with severe molar misalignment or dental disease.

What diet is he on? If he's not eating enough hay/grass and on a muesli style food, that's a recipe for molar spurs and dental disease.


----------



## rara007 (10 November 2017)

Whats he fed? Remove everything bar hay and fresh stuff. If he's not too brachy and not misaligned it should be a manageable situation


----------



## TheBrokeHorse (11 November 2017)

catxx said:



			Is it front teeth or back teeth? Has he had a head x-ray? 

Molar spurs are common in buns if they're not quite on the right diet or they have a misaligned jaw. A misaligned jaw will also cause the front teeth to go squiffy. It's an "easier" operation (easier but still pretty hardcore) to remove the front teeth. Molar extraction is a big job only a few vets in the country will attempt. And that would be restricted to buns with severe molar misalignment or dental disease.

What diet is he on? If he's not eating enough hay/grass and on a muesli style food, that's a recipe for molar spurs and dental disease.
		
Click to expand...

Its three different teeth in the back and he has had x-rays as well. He always has teff and special type of grass/hay they sell at the vet. He also gets lucerne now and then.


----------



## TheBrokeHorse (11 November 2017)

rara007 said:



			Whats he fed? Remove everything bar hay and fresh stuff. If he's not too brachy and not misaligned it should be a manageable situation 

Click to expand...

Teff and special imported grass/hay he always has available. He gets a small amount of pellets morning and late evening. He gets fruits and veggies in the morning and evening as well.


----------



## rara007 (20 November 2017)

Try to get him onto 100% hay, pellets give too many calories per grind for buns with bad teeth that need maximum grinds a day. I can't say that'll fix him but it'll give him the best shout at avoiding major surgery or PTS


----------

